# Canadian expat since 2020-2021



## Hope 2826 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi, I would like to know if there is canadian expat in Mexico (Quintana roo or close)

And if this people would like to share their experience, suggestion, etc.

The Does and don't ?

To considered : family with toddler 

Thanks a lot!!


----------

